# Long time sufferer



## HomeRemedies (Feb 12, 2011)

FirstlyI want to help you find the ROOT of the problem. I dont believe in taking in taking 'pills' 'said' to help the problem.I WILL 100% HELP YOU IN SOME WAYI am going to tell you my life story (with regards to "IBS") about my life which will hopefully lead you to the correct path.I am 20 years old, male. I have been suffering for "ibs-d" for over half of my life. If thats why you want to call it.. 'ibs-d'.As a kid I had severe blood in the stool..couldnt keep food down for over 30minutes I was diagnosed as 'ulcerative colitis' at a 7 or 8..I was very skinny, frail and probably couldve ended up being very sick my whole life.I came from former Yugoslavia (Balkan region, Eastern Europe) to Canada at the age of 4(jr. kindergarden). I remember being sick in grade 2 and grade 1. I remember how bad it really was. On one occasion I left a trail of diarrahea all the way up 7 stories in our buildings stairwell. Needless to see it was me who was at the WORST OF THE WORST.(I also believe I know how I got sick in the first place too. I was very angry at my mom one night for kicking me out of living room while watching Wrestling(was my life at the time..)I didnt feel i deserved to be kicked out while my brother and 2 step brothers watched. I was so mad, ANGRY, INFURIATED. I remember laying on my back on my back with this HUGE overwhelming feeling of anger. I have never been so mad. I remember putting pressure on my stomach (like pushing out) and then i said "god make me the sickest kid in the world". It brings a tear to my eye that it was because of that... that ive had to suffer so long. I regret my actions enough, i was a misinformed stupid kid, you cant blame me.I didnt really have to tell you that last part, but I did anyway. I am telling you everything i can remember.So my mom tried to help me by doing whatever she knew at home. NO help at all.Being pretty new imigrants my mom brought me to the hospital. I can get vivdly remember this hospital. I remember some of the procedure too. I remember getting a colonscopy (sp?) at that young age (o noez my butt LOL =/)Doc was the one who told my mom 'ulcerative colitis' but even he wasnt sure. We were recommended surgery and i believe to have my intestines removed and a back inserted(dear lord)My mother refused. We never went back to that hospital. I havent been to a hospital for my condition since. My mom didnt believe them, I dont belive them.My mom ended up finding a Chinese doctor. I remeber this place vivdly aswell. I remember that this doctor helped SO many people with so many different condition.This is how the procedure went thereI would sit on a chair with this small table seperating me and this 'old' chinese man. I remember him as so calm, collected.. no emotion.So over this small table, he says put your arm out. I give it to him. He put his hands/hand on my wrist for half a minute to a minute. He sat there 'reading' my pulse. He would then begin to write in Chinese a script on a piece of paper.After he was done (relatively quick) we went to the front desk where there was 2 chinese women working. They read the script, then put a VARIETY of different 'herbs' and plant matter (hard to put in words). Things I wouldnt be able to tell you today what they were. We bought glass pots in order to make tea with these herbs. These herbs when they were made.. stank up the whole house. Tasted awful and I had to drink it so much. All my brothers wouldnt dare come near this stuff.After months of this therapy and thousands of dollars spent, this 1 hour drive every week was unnecessary no longer! I was CURED! (my mom told me, she believed they couldve cured me way faster, they just wanted more money).During this time my diet was very healthy from my recollection. Everyday my mom and grandma would make this soup. Not your regular piece of #### North america soup. No, this soup was loaded was many many veggies.The Chinese doctor told me then that in my ENTIRE LIFE that i should never touch a cold drink, ice cream, carbonated drinks, bannana and possibly a few other things i dont remember.Since then cold has been one of my worst enemies. I remember having cold hands and feet. My mom ALWAYS made sure i was totally warm and i remember being overly hot on my occasion.To show you how far this avoidance of cold went. I was NOT ALLOWED or not suppose to even sit on concrete out on the street. I remember being angry at my mom for not allowing me to do so, or always bringing out pillows and thiggs to put under my butt to not absorb the cold. A few years ago i remember reading something about that cold can get trapped in the organs and you really have to try to get this cold out.For a long period time I was healthy and good. Well for whatever reason I ended up developing, what i today diagnose as IBS. Meaning I had diarrhea but not the terrible blood. Though looking back at my teenage years I do recall having occasional blood in stool or what to me looked like it.Next part in this 'timeline' is kind of fuzzy cause I dont remember exactly when i got sick again.So ill skip to high school (i think i made it through grade school healthy- as i did gain a considerable amount of weight). I ended up being relatively chubby, which for me and my mom was a good thing after being tremendously skinny.In highschool I wasnt really sick, just the diarrhea at times, that i was easily now able to hold or know when its WASHROOM TIME. I was healthy for some part of highschool. I was also not doing so good for some part of it. For some time in grade 11 and alot of grade 12 i avoided eating lunch at school to avoid the washroom. 2 Summers ago, My IBS flared up. It was bad for some time and i lost a considerable amount of weight. I graduated at 200lbs (chubby -6'2) and the year after graduation I was at an ultime low of 160 (maybe even 158). I was also playing lots of basketball and running without proper nutrition like an idiot.This is when i Began hardcore research on the net. I had to help myself. Why was straight water(mostly yellow) shooting straight out my ass multiple times a day.I tried lots of things that i cant all recall. Different diets, calcium carbonate(from here), probiotics, and nothing would stop my watery diarrhea.I search alot, suffered alot... am i fully cured today? Can eat a whole box of pizza on an empty stomach and ###### bricks(lol) NOPE.I well never be like my brother who are able to eat anything and not go to the washroom for a very long time. But i am okay with that. I am ready to do what i am doing today for the rest of my life because my symtoms are under control, and it is not that hard at all.I will now be telling you everything i do on a daily basis and what I avoid. They will be in point form and everything i say now is important-your stomach is MOST SENSITIVE when there is nothing in there. The food you eat at the beginning of your meal is the most important part.This is why i cant eat a box of pizza on an empty stomach or even veggies on an empty stomach.. those are NOT what you want as the base of your diet. i will in a following point tell you what you should eat at the beginning-Throughout highschool and after, I had the diarrhea but no pain. No torture, nothing hurt me at all. Infact i felt good but nothing could stop my peeing from the wrong place. This is when i discovered what is now a DAILY STAPLE IN MY DIET.SO I thought about my digestive system. Something for some reason is making me have extra water in my bowels. Wether its from the water being pulled out from the muscles (dehydration i believe) or that i wasnt properly absorbing water i drank, i knew i didnt like this water.This is when i bought my first psyllium fiber supplement about 2 years ago.What did i buy? what else but metamucil... the 'no calorie' one aswell... which was sweetend with asparatame. Some time later I read up on asparatame, I instantly dropped this supplement (especially for us IBS'rs)I now take regular, 'whole psyllium Husks' (Plantago Ovata). I will discuss some more details in a later point-i am thankful i found the psyillium husks supplement, it changed my life and my diet. why?I researched psyllium fiber (obviously i would) and found that it has a HUGE amount of soluable fiber with a very small amount of insoluable fiber.I Searched soluable fiber next (obviously too right ;P). Soluable fiber just means it can absorb water and insoluable cantSince i mentioned that i felt fine, it was just some random extra water.. i was EXTATIC. I truly thought i found my cure and i would easily bulk up my stool. I at first started taking 250ml of water and mixing a the psyillum and drinking it, imediatly before my meal. I didnt get any significant results.-i later found to completly avoid water directly before, during, and after because i believed and read that it interfered with digestion, and the 'stomach juices' were being diluted. I today drink about half of what i drank then (half cup water) with as much psyillum i can mix into the water without it 'bulking' up infront of me and turning into an undrinkable gel. so AVOID WATER DURING MEALS.-so since i found that soluable fiber was very important to me, i next decided to find what foods are high in this soluable fiber (arent i smart )I researched fruits and veggies with respective amoutns of both soluable and insoluable fiber. i was SURPRISED to see that many of the fruits and veggies didnt have a huge amount of soluable over insoluable. infact almost all have way more insoluable.i read that insoluable fiber acts as a natural laxative to push food out, was possibly 'rough' on the guy and should not be eaten in high doses over soluable fiber(ESPECIALLY on an empty stomach).i found that APPLES with no skin has more soluable fiber then insoluable and have loved them since. I also found bannans, appricots were good.(LINK FOR ALL YOUR SOLUABLE/INSOLUABLE FIBER INFO - http://www.fatfreekitchen.com/soluble-fiber-foods-list.html)-I saw that rice and potatos had more soluable then insoluable and could replace the 'bread' in a diet. Discovering this changed my diet for ever! I have been eating brown rice for the last year (maybe more) EVERY SINGLE DAY.So i take my psyllium fiber 5-15 minutes before a meal, to avoid affecting digestion. I then without putting anything in my mouth eat pure table spoons of rice intil i feel i at enough. atleast a few mouth fools.-Chew your food very well and dont swallow early. hold it in your mouth and chew, this cant hurt in anyway but only help. After chewing my brown rice well .. the 'softer' part in my mouth is swallowed i guess since its 'watery' and im left with like the 'thin shells' of all the rice. i then simply spit this out. it might just be me who is able to do what i just mentioned but i doubt it. with some practise i think you can do it tooi spit this part of the rice out.. because in my bowel movement on multiple occasons i would see this part of the rice come out! meaning it not digested. Since i told you what you eat at the beginning of a meal is most important, i avoid swallowing it whole. but i do occasionally in the middle/ end of the meal, especially if i am chewing something with it. i do this with fruits aswell! (the ones that need it done). -following some rice I have a lean protein source and some veggies. i never over due it on the veggies. i tolerate more when its cooked (like my grandmas/moms soups







) while eating my meal i make sure im eating rice with it the whole time. remember potatos are good too! sweet potatoes i believe as well. -my thoughts on dehydration. wow. i believe its a vicious cycle. i believe you cant cure your ibs intil this is cured. if you are thirsty, this is a sign of dehydration. i remember being SEVERLY thirsty CONSTANTLY when i was not doing well. its so viscious. look into coconut water or milk. it has 3 times as much potassium as a banana and is a JOY for me. it is perfection.-cold drinks. i already told you. AVOID IT LIKE THE PLAGUE. cold is not for you and never will be-carbonated drinks. if you are doing this to urself ... why. please smarten up and live your life. infact avoid almost any drink from a can. its not the best thing you can drink. too many drinks are high in vitamin c and fructose, neither is necessary for you to recover.next is something i discovered recently. O M G. if i have EVER seen something that is for you guys.... its medical grade OREGANO OIL.i am not lieing to you when i tell you, that if i was in your position, i would RUN(and run naked) to the closest health store to look for this item IMMEDIATLY.... guys i believe this is the main cure for atleast 50% of us here.... really i do. and if im not right with that guess that i am 100% SURE that this will have some benefit in your life WITH OUT A SINGLE DOUBT IN MY HEAD.look what it treats...•allergies •antifungal, capable of killing a variety of fungi, including candida albicans •antioxidant powers •arthritis, osteoarthritis, rheumatism, and other related problems •athletes foot •bacterial infections and parasites •bee stings, insect bites and venomous bites, immediate relief from •dandruff, diaper rash, cradle cap •diarrhea and intestinal gas •digestive problems, aids digestion and stimulates the production of bile •eczema •immune system boost •migraine headaches •muscle aches and pains •nail fungus •pain killer - nearly as powerful as morphine •psoriasis •respiratory problems, i.e. asthma, hay fever, candida in the lungs, etc. •sinus and nose problems •skin disorders and rashes •sore throat •thrush (white coating in the mouth, which is candida... NEED I SAY MORE? (other then this link. http://www.healingnaturallybybee.com/articles/anti6.php ) again make sure oregano oil is close to %80 Carvacrol-fasting. humans have been fasting (periods of time without food)since forever? feel free to avoid food for 16 hours a day(including sleep) while eating 8hours(also known as intermittent fasting). you can also go a day or few without any food at all. this has tons of benefits, including feeling regenerized .. search it up. maybe not eating will kill the 'baddies' in your stomach aswell but i am not sure of this so dont take my word-probiotics 5-20 minutes post meal. this is when they have highest chance of making it through your system and to the intestines where they need to be.-tea. tea tea TEA! i told you to avoid the cold, feel free to indulge in all kinds of variety of tea. pepperiment is a good body and G.I. relaxant. feel free to have variety though.-if you are underweight, i would suggest eating something easily absorbed to start. honey. hold the honey in your mouth for some time (forget about cavities lol, the mouth has enzymes to break down simple sugars). white rice or brown rice and honey sound good! go to sleep a short time after eating something (30-1hour)-whey protein ISOLATE. (isolate is a type of whey protein, whey is from milk). lactose is hard on us ibs-d'rs. i would avoid all dairy till you get better except for yogurt, probiotic yogurt. whey protein isolate(high quality) is 99% lactose free! you will see and feel the difference this supplement makes.-avoid going to sleep directly after a meal or drink. depending on size of meal wait a good amount of time-chinese medicine. honestly these people are GOLD. gold gold gold! not just the way i was orignally cured but everything from their breathing techniques!! to what i think is called qigong and others! i havent looked into these too much other then the simple breathing techniques but i swear please look this up for your mental healing. look up chinese medicine forum or something of the sort that i heard exists.-have hope! feel good! be positive! there is no point or benefit in mental anguis or depression. it all starts in your head.-dont sit in one spot the whole day. walk around get your blood pupmping. enjoy the benefits of walking if you cant exercise.-before i got oregano oil, my mom brought home a $100 dollar bottle of water. why that much? its called SILVER WATER. its supposedly amazing and i felt better! i am tired to search the full benfits for you... look into it thoughwell folks i have been typing this for hours, all for your benefit. i have no benefit from all this as i know it already. i only slept 3 hours and am SOOO tired. i finally wanted to get this up for you guys. i just wrote this right now, its not edited and never read over. i probably am forgetting things that i WILL edit and post back for you.while alot my friends went off to university and college, i decided not to go directly into it. i am VERY glad i did as i do not wont to live whats suppose to be the time of my life that way. when i now decide to go, it will be much better







.i am currently working out seriously, lifting heavy weight and trying to get big.i am strong, i have endurance, im fast, im flexible, i have a 6 pack! and almost everyone will never know what i have been through. i currently am 6'3 and 180. life is looking good and i am gratefulplese realize i felt so hopeless a year or two ago! find out trhough trial and error, and lots of google searchs what is right for you.i hope you read this. this is the most ive written at once since i was in school.CHEERS AND I HOPE I COULD HAVE SOME BENEFIT TO YOUR LIFE IF ANY. BRIGHTEN UP LIFE IS BEAUTIUFL.the taste of food doesnt last, the satisfaction from drinking a beer or pop doesnt last. no high lasts. once that pizza is down your throat it wouldve been better you made the right choice!i am going to sleep, i hope to see someone responded later tonight. ONE LOVE


----------



## Tam79 (Feb 12, 2011)

Thanks for sharing your discoveries! How much psyllium are you taking each time? I've tried the psyllium capsules, but they didn't make a difference, maybe I wasn't getting enough. I'm also experimenting with cutting down on my insoluble fiber, I think it irritates my intestines.


----------



## HomeRemedies (Feb 12, 2011)

Tam79 said:


> Thanks for sharing your discoveries! How much psyllium are you taking each time? I've tried the psyllium capsules, but they didn't make a difference, maybe I wasn't getting enough. I'm also experimenting with cutting down on my insoluble fiber, I think it irritates my intestines.


no problem! i know how bad it is, but it can only get betteratleast 2-5 teaspoons (only half glass of water). i dont really measure i just eye it out in the glass. i make sure the mixture is still 'watery' and drinkable. i know i put too much because it turns a bit sludgy, so i just add a bit more water/tea mix and drink. wait 5-20 mins before meal.i do this before every single meal 3-6 times a day.also avoid 'unneeded stimulants'. coffee, cigarrettes, marijuana (some strains). some cannabis is stimulant and some is a depressent. when nothing was going for me this made me happier then anything.coffee.. for me is a big no no!i forgot to mention though....-after i take my psyllium-after i eat a good amount of brown rice as the 'base' of my dieti am now able to eat almost anything! i eat wendys, pizza, go to buffets. actually i did all 3 this week!ive gained 20 pounds of muscle and fat in the last few months.-make sure you arent dehydrated or thirsty. i very well know that alot of you are. that overwhelming thirst where you NEED to drink.-eliminate any bacteria, fungi or other 'baddies' in your intestines. i can asure many of have this problem and it could very well be the case of your symtoms.the oregano oil i mentioned. search it yourself! everything i mention go by yourself on google and type oregano oil ibs. oregano oil diarrheai also mentioned i had 'silver water' it is good for the harmful bacteria and such aswellhttp://www.google.ca/#sclient=psy&hl=en&q=benefits+of+silver+water&aq=f&aqi=g4g-o1&aql=&oq=&pbx=1&fp=d4dbc7ad6b1f3963-like i mentioned i lift heavy weights. im putting extra stress on my body and am now able to handle iti eat alot of things that alot of you dont really need. like 'alot' of protein. or 'alot' of calories. and am still having good bowel movements.-i wonder what my bowels movements would look like, if i ate rice and drank psyllium fiber all day, with some veggies that i know work for me.if you are having diarrhea definatly avoid 'insoluable fiber'. its pointless for us with diarrhea IMO. its rough on our soft intestines, its not digested anyway and many times i see it come out the other end. (skin of peppers, part of rice)apples. if you look at the link i provided for amount of soluable fiber in fruits and veggies above.you will notice apples are i recall 2.3-2.4 soluable and 1.6insoluable. well with the skin off its even better then that!because of this i would advise apples. o how i love apples for loving us.as you can see the apricots and oranges are also higher in soluable.potatoes are good too!i would eat potatoes and rice and avoid gluten intil you seen improvement. then add gluten and see if its negative. as you can see most wheat products are high in the insoluable i dont advocate.if i were to eat a sandwich with white bread, processed meat / cheese i would easily get diarrhea again.again i dont know what else to say beyond this.i just awoke from my sleep or nap.im drinking my tea to stay hydrated. after 10-20 mins when i feel its 'absorbed', i will take my psyllium.then i will eat a good amount of rice.then i will start to eat the rest of what i have . i believe tonight i have steam broccolli, jamaican sweet potato and salmon or some fish.all in all a very healthy meal.if i feel my meal is not tasty, i eat some probiotic or natural organic yogurt. 2% or something and its all the taste i need, and help to get the food down.after meal i will try to remember the probiotics.god bless ya'll


----------



## dlbaral (Oct 19, 2010)

Thank you for taking the time to tell your story. My 21 year old son is dealing with IBS-D and it kills me to see him suffer. We have been to everyone here in the great city of Los Angeles to find help for him. Nothing. Trying Dr. Snows treatment but it is not going well. May have to stop. Your story gives me hope he will not suffer the rest of his life. He works out in Braziliam Ju Jitsu and eats as healthy as anyone I know. We may abandon Snow's treatment and go back to his healthy high fiber diet with fresh fruits and vegies and his daily Immodium. What a horrible horrible condition. I would trade my life for his happiness and heath. To all of you suffering please do not give up. I will not and will make sure my son does note either. Thank you.


----------



## One_Day_At_A_Time (Aug 11, 2011)

Thank you so much for posting all this. I really appreciate the detail with which you've described your remedies. I totally agree with you about the Chinese medicine and avoiding "cold" things. I tried to treat my IBS-D with a 100% raw food/juice diet for more than a year, and well, it kind of helped but in the long run it made me worse, I think. I'm eating all HOT-forming foods (according to Chinese nutrition therapy, through my acupuncturist) and although recovery is taking longer than I'd like, I DEFINITELY feel better than when I was eating raw food. Hot teas and soups are our friend!Anyway, again I wanted to thank you for your encouraging words and helpful insight. Have you ever used Acacia Powder, as a fiber supplement, instead of Psyllium? Do you think that works as well? Also, if I'm just beginning this health journey to treat some severe symptoms that are similar to how yours were (the yellow watery stool in particular), how long do you think it will take to feel less fatigued and more "normal???" I'm getting acupuncture and doing everything my Chinese medicine doctor says and doing pretty much everything on your list. I know I'll feel better someday but I would love to have some sort of estimate. Do you think a year would be enough time, for me to feel less fatigued? I'm SO TIRED of not being able to do anything since I'm so tired... so any encouragement/insight you have along these lines would be helpful since you seem so knowledgeable!!!


----------



## jmc09 (Oct 5, 2009)

Glad you are doing well.Just a couple of things i noticed in your original post,you say cold is your enemy well this can be a typical reaction with ulcerative colitis and you say you lost lots of weight through Diarrhoea and this can also be a sign of ulcerative colitis too so maybe your original diagnosis was actually correct? Although your mothers decision not to allow your intestines to be removed was also correct!You may have both UC and IBS D too.


----------

